
Innovators are chipping away at concrete's environmental downsides - Osiris30
http://ensia.com/articles/how-can-we-reduce-concretes-hefty-carbon-footprint/
======
dang
Url changed from [http://www.vox.com/2016/4/17/11440850/concrete-carbon-
footpr...](http://www.vox.com/2016/4/17/11440850/concrete-carbon-footprint),
which points to this.

